# Dec 23 & 24



## SimplyRed (Dec 14, 2019)

I am scheduled to work 5pm until 12:30pm and apparently it showing that is pm which is 19 consecutive hour shifts? Have they just gone totally into get an attorney now zone or what? No way in hell im doing that, and certainly not on christmas eve, look if they aint got it by then tough sh** im not standing up there all night so they can just irritate us to a breaking point??


----------



## SimplyRed (Dec 14, 2019)

Here is picture


----------



## PresentationGuy (Dec 14, 2019)

That's obviously a mistake, just let someone in HR know.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 14, 2019)

it’s definitely just a mistake. tell your leader or hr.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah they don't really expect you to work that. Ask whoever writes your schedule


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 14, 2019)

We close at midnight. You’re meant to be scheduled til 12:30am.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 14, 2019)

Don't get your shorts in a knot, it's a mistake.  Relax, have a beer.


----------



## SimplyRed (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for your help & feedback! Whew! I’ve been sweatin’ over this one all day, and I sure feel a lot lighter now! I guess they might want to start having someone look over the schedule first, to find simple mistakes like this or find out that they scheduled you during the four to five hours of the week you’re unavailable. This is the kind of stuff that right here  that can scar a new hire seasonal 😡😤


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 14, 2019)

Just remain cool, go in and nicely explain the situation.  It will be fixed.  Don't go in and say:  "look asshole, I told you my availability and you still fucked it up."   We had a seasonal years ago who did something like that, not verbatim but close...he was gone in minutes.....HRTM and HRETL are tough jobs, lots of pressure, lots of drama.


----------



## SimplyRed (Dec 14, 2019)

Another thing I was thinking about is why i drew the night shift these two nights? Ive worked on the first shift crews of  6:00 & 6:30 AM - 2:00 & 2:30 PM for the whole four months I’ve been there except for a floor set & an inventory, which they asked me first if I could do that specific night & time. I’m mostly on the unload & sort team, so I’m not unloading a truck on Christmas Eve night I know that; and I’m not staying until midnight- if they dont have it by then tough 💩 & shame on them I guess, it’s a holiday that (well I better just say I have a tough time with because of past traumatic experiences in some Christmas’ past - so I am a different person now this time of year and I do it differently and it don’t involve being in no retail store of any sorts at midnite on 
Dec 24... watch people acting a fool is all that is! I’m sorry to ask my scheduling questions on here but hey It’s way more easier and yall are way more helpful and honest than what kind of answers i would get from my stores mgmt team. Thank all of you in advance!!


----------



## JAShands (Dec 15, 2019)

I talked to several TMs that were the scheduled closing shift on Christmas Eve. We are a very last minute store and after 8pm we’re the only place open. I had to utilize my strongest TMs that night. Whether they’re on a lane or running reshop, assisting guests with finding stuff or trying to get some semblance of a zone done I had to use my best.

I have an understanding of the information they put into their algorithms to plot the coverage graphs. But I *know* that they’re off. For example: they wanted me to only schedule 3 guest advocates to close, 8 TMs across the salesfloor (tech, beauty, style, gm, and market combined), and then 5 fulfillment TMs. That’s cute, but I know our SD doesn’t want any picking to happen after 9:30. So I pretty much have to ignore the graphs on that day. Considering we’ll still do thousands of dollars in sales after we close I have to bulk up my front end and overspend those hours. Plus all of the reshop? That pretty much becomes a game of just put it in the right aisle on any surface that it won’t fall off of. Don’t worry about toys, the Toy Team will get that on the 26!

TL;dr Christmas Eve shifts are all about get it in their basket, get them to the registers, get them out the door.


----------



## NightHuntress (Dec 16, 2019)

SimplyRed said:


> Thanks to all of you for your help & feedback! Whew! I’ve been sweatin’ over this one all day, and I sure feel a lot lighter now! I guess they might want to start having someone look over the schedule first, to find simple mistakes like this or find out that they scheduled you during the four to five hours of the week you’re unavailable. This is the kind of stuff that right here  that can scar a new hire seasonal 😡😤


Lol- love your idea for them to check over the schedule and look for mistakes. I can’t speak for all stores but my store does do that. However- they are only human as well and mistakes do happen. Easiest thing to do would be just ask HR or whomever writes your schedule.


----------



## Staffwoman (Dec 18, 2019)

So, I'm going to give you my take. 

There are redundancies built in to the program used to write the schedule. Many of which should "catch" anyone scheduled 19 hours. So the mistake isn't only that you got scheduled 19 hours, but both that the program Target uses to create the schedule is shit and no one caught the error, which had to have flagged as wrong. No one is scheduled 19 hours.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 18, 2019)

HR will get a flag for a shift that’s 19 hours long. It’s an orange exclamation mark to the left of their name and about 75% of TMs will have one, which is why it’s often overlooked.


----------



## Staffwoman (Dec 18, 2019)

JAShands said:


> HR will get a flag for a shift that’s 19 hours long. It’s an orange exclamation mark to the left of their name and about 75% of TMs will have one, which is why it’s often overlooked.



Like I said, a shit program.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2019)

JAShands said:


> HR will get a flag for a shift that’s 19 hours long. It’s an orange exclamation mark to the left of their name and about 75% of TMs will have one, which is why it’s often overlooked.


What else would cause that exclamation mark? I assume 75% of TMs don’t have 19 hr shifts lol


----------



## JAShands (Dec 18, 2019)

Someone scheduled outside their availability.
Someone scheduled over however many hours per shift (some are 5.5, some are 8, etc)
Someone scheduled over their weekly maximum hours
Someone not scheduled at all
Someone needs a break assigned
Someone has too many breaks assigned
Someone has a lunch that’s too late
Someone is scheduled for a short shift

There are more, these are just the usuals.

Red flags would be for something that prevents the schedule from being saved. I’ve never seen it not be a Minor violation, but I suppose it could be. This is what prevents us from saving a schedule when a Minor is brought it too early or kept too late.


----------

